# When’s the revamp happening??



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

When's the site getting tarted up it's as bland as dry bread!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

DaPump said:


> When's the site getting tarted up it's as bland as dry bread!


 Just toast it.


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Just toast it.


 Hmmmm peanut butter!


----------



## Jonk891 (Dec 17, 2016)

DaPump said:


> Hmmmm peanut butter!


 Jam


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

Jonk891 said:


> Jam


 Ooooosh! Black cherry Jam!!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Need butter on toast


----------



## Jonk891 (Dec 17, 2016)

DaPump said:


> Ooooosh! Black cherry Jam!!


 :thumb


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

AestheticManlet said:


> Need butter on toast


 What's your choice of butter? Real butter in a butter dish or straight from the fridge spreadable?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

DaPump said:


> What's your choice of butter? Real butter in a butter dish or straight from the fridge spreadable?


 Fridge usually utterly butterly actually. Lurpak is ok but that's strictly for toast it destroys bread.

Unless I'm just s**t at spreading butter.


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

AestheticManlet said:


> Fridge usually utterly butterly actually. Lurpak is ok but that's strictly for toast it destroys bread.
> 
> Unless I'm just s**t at spreading butter.


 I've always wanted to start a thread on butter!!


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

Jonk891 said:


> :thumb


 Loganberry Jam!!!


----------



## Jonk891 (Dec 17, 2016)

DaPump said:


> Loganberry Jam!!!


 I had to google that then haa


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

Jonk891 said:


> I had to google that then haa


 Always a pleasure!


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> Fridge usually utterly butterly actually. Lurpak is ok but that's strictly for toast it destroys bread.
> 
> Unless I'm just s**t at spreading butter.


 Nah, butter is both delicious and frustrating.

I hate Marge. But rarely use butter as it just years the ass out of everything


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Real butter needs left out at room temperature to soften for it to be usable


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

now look what you started! :thumb


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Back on topic. I'm sure -Phillip will be along to update us at some point.


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

Sasnak said:


> Back on topic. I'm sure -Phillip will be along to update us at some point.


 Hmmm I hope so! Come on lillip tell us what's happening!


----------

